# Chumming for cats.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Is this legal in ND? I had a buddy that lived somewhere down south (forgot) and he through a couple of cans of dog food with holes punched in them in a spot 30 feet away fro where we were fishing (up streem) and said "LEts come back in a couple hours"

We came back, and had a hayday with catfish.

I don't like the idea of throwing cans in the river, but if I had a retreivable system, I think it would work quite well.

But again, is chumin legal in ND or MN?


----------



## nelson6933 (Jun 11, 2005)

i'm pretty sure it is illegal to chum in north dakota, but i do know it works really well, i have been fishing only cats for years now from the red to down south and i have used potatoes worsk wonders. but in n.d. not wise!


----------

